# Mary Maxim sweater



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Hello all, I need to replace the nylon lining in my mom's very vintage Mary Maxim sweater jacket. Mary Maxim no longer offers the linings for sale through their catalog or on their website. And I asked them, too.  Anyone have an idea where I could locate one? Or two, since I have a vintage sweater, too?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Around here, the alteration's shop can make those for you, but it won't be cheap.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Or, if you do any sewing, you can take the existing lining out (take lots of pictures as you go) then use the originals as templates for new lining pieces. Sew together, and re-insert, however the original was done.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

frazzlehead said:


> Or, if you do any sewing, you can take the existing lining out (take lots of pictures as you go) then use the originals as templates for new lining pieces. Sew together, and re-insert, however the original was done.


This is probably what I'll have to do. Good thinking!


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Hi All, I wound up buying a men's suit jacket at the thrift store and removing the lining. A few snips here and there and altered it to fit my mom's sweater. Only $1.99!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Charleen what a great fix and so reasonable in cost.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Now *that's *frugal!


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

OK now that is the tip of the month!


----------

